# Undrafted Rookies and Where they are Going



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Jason Keep- Indiana Summer league

Marquis Estill- Miami Summer league

Chris Marcus- Signed by Denver

Justin Hamilton- Denver summer league

Ron Slay- Signed by Miami for Summer league

Matt Carroll- Knicks Summer league

Marvin Stone

Jules Camara

Josh Powell- Dallas Summer league

Carl English- Indiana Summer league, Minnesota Summer league

Robert Jackson- Miami Summer league

Drew Nicolas- Orlando Magic Summer League

Richard Jeter- Lakers summer league

Doug Wrenn

Ruban Douglas- Philly Summer league

Ronald Blackshear

Jason Gardner- Toronto and Phoenix summer league

Ronald Dupree- Detroit summer league

Marcus Hatten- Miami summer league, Clipper Summer League

Lavell Blanchard

Brandon Knight

Kirk Penney- Minnesota summer league

Wayne Wallace- Lakers Summer League

Marquis Daniels- Dallas Summer league

Theron Smith- Memphis Grizzlies

Britton Johnson

Rick Anderson- Clippers Summer league

Jermaine Boyette

Hollis Price-Cleveland Summer league

Uche Nswondu-Amadi- Memphis Grizzlies

Donta Richardson- Detroit summer league

Lenny Cooke (FA from last year's draft)- Boston and LA Lakers

Florent Pietrus (Mikael's brother) Phoenix 

Collis Temple III- Detroit summer league team

Cory Bradford (Illinois) = Memphis Grizzlies

Fred House (Southern Utah) = Memphis Grizzlies

DerMarr Johnson (Cincinnati) = Memphis Grizzlies

Leon Smith (H.S.) = L.A. Lakers

Alex Scales (Oregon) = Milwaukee Bucks

Desmond Ferguson (Detroit) = Milwaukee Bucks

Jamahl Mosley (Colorado) = Milwaukee Bucks

Curtis Millage (Arizona State) = Phoenix Suns

===============

If you know about anyone else being invited/signed please tell me. Also if I missed any NBA caliber players please tell me as well.

List updated on 7/5. 

I'd like to keep this link 100% accurate so if it's not too much trouble for you please either give me a link or tell me where you heard about it.

I like seeing those summer league rosters too. Please keep em coming.

Thanks to Tdizzle for helping me with this.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

Hollis Price in cleveland

Lenny Cooke in Boston


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I think Chris Marcus, Jason Keep, Nswondu-Amadi and Robert Jackson all have the size to play in the NBA and will somehow find some places on NBA rosters in coming seasons.

Carl English and Kirk Penney will probably also see some NBA roster time as well due to their excellent intangibles and shooting. 

Where did u see that Marcus has been signed by Denver?


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

GoldenState- Jason Gardner


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Florent Pietrus will play for Phoenix summerleague team.

Actually here is Phoenix summerleague roster

Florent Pietrus, 6' 7" forward, older brother of Mickael.
Karim Tuncieri, point guard from Turkey.
Noel Felix, forward. undrafted
Koko Archibong. undrafted
Omar Cook, guard. NBDL
Jason Hart, guard. former SA Spur

plus
Leandrinho Barbosa
Zarko Cabarkapa
Joe Johnson
Casey Jacobsen
Jake Tsakalidis
Jake Voshkul


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Collis Temple III is playing with Detroit's summer league team.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Jermaine Boyette


He has a spot on the Jazz summer league team if he wants it. Prior to the draft someone in a radio interview asked O'Connor about Boyette. Part of his response was that they would invite him if he was undrafted. I have heard nothing official though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wayne Wallace-Detroit
Carl English-Orlando


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

From Newfoundland to Hawaii to Florida...

Grunwald better be right about English having no chance... if he becomes even a 10 minute a game player for Orlando, there will be hell to pay in Canada! :upset:


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> From Newfoundland to Hawaii to Florida...
> 
> Grunwald better be right about English having no chance... if he becomes even a 10 minute a game player for Orlando, there will be hell to pay in Canada! :upset:


The Raptors should have drafted him instead of that Dutch stiff or at the very least invited him to their summer league. The poor kid is fighting for his last basketball breath and you are talking about politics. :no: 

Canada's team my ***.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Where did u see that Marcus has been signed by Denver?


http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1484132,00.html


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

What the Raptors did to Carl English is just plain disgusting. Passing on him with any of their picks was just a slap in the face. The poor kid was in Toronto with family and friends and has been very public about wanting to play in his home country of Canada. He would have been a fan favorite. Heck, he'd even log quality minutes for that pansy of player Vince Carter. I hated the Raps before this, now I don't even regard them as a respectable team in the NBA. Sorry Chris Bosh, get outta there in three years.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Quannas White- Seattle Sonics


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> What the Raptors did to Carl English is just plain disgusting. Passing on him with any of their picks was just a slap in the face. The poor kid was in Toronto with family and friends and has been very public about wanting to play in his home country of Canada. He would have been a fan favorite. Heck, he'd even log quality minutes for that pansy of player Vince Carter. I hated the Raps before this, now I don't even regard them as a respectable team in the NBA. Sorry Chris Bosh, get outta there in three years.


My dislike for Toronto started when they terminated Nate Huffman's contract. That was probably the lowest any NBA franchise has ever stooped. Too bad the players "union" didn't have the balls to step up for him although they obviously had a case. 

Finally a good Canadian player falls right into your lap and what do you do? Pass on him and then diss him right to his face. And where is the Canadian media in all this? Talking about Celine Dion of course. :upset:


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I honestly hope english will come back and haunt the Raps, a nice buzzer beating clutch shot should do the trick...

This kid got straight out dissed, and I hope he develops the Iverson attitude (chip on both shoulders) to show them how wrong they are. I wish him all the best...


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Marcus Hatten has joined the Miami Heat summer camp.


----------



## mercury (Apr 9, 2003)

Detroit Pistons summer league roster:
Amal McCaskill, 6-11 center (San Antonio Spurs); Andreas Glyniadakis, 7-0 center (Greece); Trevor Harvey, 6-11 center (Florida State); Darko Milicic, 7-1 center (Serbia & Montenegro); Brandon Kurtz, 6-10 center (NBDL-Asheville); Tayshaun Prince, 6-9, guard/forward ( Pistons); Cedric Henderson, 6-7 forward (Milwaukee Bucks); Ronald Dupree, 6-7 forward (LSU); Collis Temple, 6-7 guard (LSU); Justin Hamilton, 6-3 guard (Florida); Pepe Sanchez, 6-4 guard (Pistons); Willie Deane, 6-1 guard (Purdue); Donta Richardson, 6-2 guard (Wyoming).


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

What about Erwin Dudley and Joel Cornette?
Does anyone else find it interesting that Dudley and Slay, arguably the two most dominant players in the SEC the past two years, were not drafted while several "non-dominant" players were drafted? I would like to see if someone picks up Dudley, though I would understand if no one did.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Jerry Holman from Minnesota is playing for the Atlanta Hawks this summer.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> My dislike for Toronto started when they terminated Nate Huffman's contract. That was probably the lowest any NBA franchise has ever stooped. Too bad the players "union" didn't have the balls to step up for him although they obviously had a case.
> ...



Huffman lied to them about prior injuries, so the Raps FO had a reason

the Raps didnt diss English. So what if hes Canadian? Why do the Raps have to take someone b/c hes Canadian? 

So youre saying that even if the Raps dont need him and have enough depth at that position, they should still take him? Bull****.

Actually, GG did a good job in not bowing down to the pressure of picking a canadian


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Is Aaron Owens on any summer roster?
(for the uninformed, Aaron Owens is the And1 player AO)


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> I honestly hope english will come back and haunt the Raps, a nice buzzer beating clutch shot should do the trick...


being able to watch his college career... he's done this quite a few times... would love to see it happen


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i saw slay on someones web page*

maybe the heats 

Marquis daniels got picked up by dallas
chris marcus by denver


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> What the Raptors did to Carl English is just plain disgusting. Passing on him with any of their picks was just a slap in the face. The poor kid was in Toronto with family and friends and has been very public about wanting to play in his home country of Canada. He would have been a fan favorite. Heck, he'd even log quality minutes for that pansy of player Vince Carter. I hated the Raps before this, now I don't even regard them as a respectable team in the NBA. Sorry Chris Bosh, get outta there in three years.


i totally agreed :laugh:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey cheezdoodle,

I was keeping a list as well, over in the NBA forum. Want to combine lists or whatever, kinda dumb to have two. Heres a link to mine.
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40189&forumid=2

I can deleate mine and just post the ones i know over at yours, or private message the ones I have found out o you.

Todd


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Are any of those players going to Portland's summer league team?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Atlanta Hawks Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/2003_Hawks_Rookie_Camp_Roster-79503-33.html

Boston Celtics Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/celtics/summerleague/070803_MiniCampInformation.html

Chicago Bulls Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/roster_030703.pdf

Cleveland Cavaliers Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/cavs/news/summerleagues_030703.html

Dallas Mavericks Summer League Roster (1a).
http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavs_03_Summer_League_Roster.html

Denver Nuggets Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/Rookie_FreeAgentCamp2003.html

Detroit Pistons Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/pistons/news/summer_league2003.html

Golden State Warriors Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/summer_league_roster_0703.html

Houston Rockets Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Announce_Summer_Pro_Le-79662-34.html

Indiana Pacers Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/roster_030702.html

Los Angeles Clippers Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/spl_roster03.html

Memphis Grizzlies Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/roster/spl_roster_03.html

Miami Heat Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/media/magic/Mia SL Roster.htm

Milwaukee Bucks Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/bucks/news/summer_roster_030307.html

Minnesota Timberwolves Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/summer_roster_03.html

New Jersey Nets Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/nets/news/200203_Training_Camp_Roster-79783-64.html

New York Knicks Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/nyk_summer_rosters_2003.html

Orlando Magic Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/media/magic/finalorlroster.htm

Philadelphia 76ers’ Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/03summer_league.html

Seattle SuperSoncis Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/Sonics_Summer_League_Camp_Rost-79764-51.html

Toronto Raptors Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/summer_roster_2003.pdf

Washington Wizards Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/03summerroster_030708.html


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> What the Raptors did to Carl English is just plain disgusting. Passing on him with any of their picks was just a slap in the face. The poor kid was in Toronto with family and friends and has been very public about wanting to play in his home country of Canada. He would have been a fan favorite. Heck, he'd even log quality minutes for that pansy of player Vince Carter. I hated the Raps before this, now I don't even regard them as a respectable team in the NBA. Sorry Chris Bosh, get outta there in three years.


What exactly did they do to him? Should Orlando draft players based solely on the fact they are born in the USA? How about Los Angeles? How about any team for that matter? What a ridiculously ignorant statement. Thanx for sharing your discriminating views with us. :sour:


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

Good to see Ruban Douglas is going to be on a team. And it just happens to be my hometown team. I think he will make a team even if it isnt the Sixers.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Actually here is Phoenix summerleague roster
> Jason Hart, guard. former SA Spur


wow someone is going to give a shot to Jason Hart..Nice to see that but i dont think he is going to make it..to bad it isnt Suns thou the Pacers are going to give him a shot..But another Syracuse player in John Wallace will be on Suns summer league team..To bad Raptors got rid of Wallace i alway tought he was pretty good on there team..


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I was wondering on the status of 


Willie Dean
Joel Cornette
Jason Gardner
Jeff Newton
Tom Coverdale
Matt Carroll
Theron Smith


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Jason Gardner is playing for Toronto's summer league.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so is Hatten still on the Heat summerleague team or just the clippers??


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> so is Hatten still on the Heat summerleague team or just the clippers??


both.

I made a big update today (the 4th)

Richard Jeter was picked up by the Lakers as well as Wayne Wallace.


----------



## JackTheWrapper (Jul 4, 2003)

Wayne Wallace to the Lakers.
Thats a good news.They will have another defensive player who is Ben Wallace Nephew.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Jerry Holman from Minnesota is playing for the Atlanta Hawks this summer.


 Really! Great to see that young man actually get a chance, he is a great athlete but has underachieve his entire basketball career, hope him the best.

And I believe Robert Jackson is on the Miami Heat summer league roster.



I hope all of these young men take this opportunity they have and run with it. They are being worked out for a professional basketball team. They have a shot if they produce in the summer league. They just have to go and play basketball, and that is all it really comes down to.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm very happy Ruben Douglas is gonna play for Phillys SL team. Great scorer.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

does anybody know about LaVell Blanchard from Michigan??


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i saw dan miller on someones cant remember where*

I noticed collins is on golden states.. he must really blow if utah didnt want him

also bootsy thorton was on a roster.. i remember when he dropped 40 on duke


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Wow this is great to see some of these names*

I remember gottlieb in college he led the ncaa in assist also michael wright from zona left early and never made it!!!

Fred House from the d league show


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Casey Calvary*

Casey is playing for the Sonics summer leage team. He probably won't see a lot of floor time since the Sonics will most likely want to see Nick Collison. I think Calvary can make someone's roster..he is twice the player Mark Madsen is. He cam match Madsen's heart and hustle but is the far superior athlete. I'm going to the summer league in Long Beach on Friday. I will let you guys know who looks good.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

Dalron Johnson (of UNLV fame) - Miami Summer League Team


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeriqaui</b>!
> Dalron Johnson (of UNLV fame) - Miami Summer League Team


He was cut already.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: i saw dan miller on someones cant remember where*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> I noticed collins is on golden states.. he must really blow if utah didnt want him


I don't see Collins on their roster. Are you sure it is Jarron Collins? He has a torn ACL and may miss some or even all of training camp. He wont be ready until the season opens at best.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Carl English*

When you consider that the Raps clearly viewed English as a second round talent, it seems to make sense to me that they didn't pick him. Even if he was the best player at their spot in the 2nd round, I wouldn't have picked him if I was the Raps and here's why : 

If English is picked and he isn't talented enough to make the team (like most 2nd rounders), then the Raps are put in a tough spot. If he came to Raps camp, he'd be expected to make the team and the FO would be pressured to make sure that this happened. He'd also have all kinds of leverage in Toronto he wouldn't have anywhere else, because the media would be heavily in favor of having him play for the team. Also on his shoulders is all kinds of undue pressure due to him being the first Canadian to play for Canada's team. You create a situation where the press is going to go to him after the games for interviews. Something that shouldn't happen to a second round player except under extraordinary circumstances. 

By not drafting English, the Raps were able to avoid any sort of situations where they would have to make a decision which isn't in the best interest of the club. By leaving English for another team, the Raps avoided a situation where a second round talent wasn't put under more pressure then was warrented.

With that being said, it would have been nice that they would have picked him, but I can understand why they wouldn't. As for Glen's comments about him not being good enough to make the team, they were uncalled for. But that's okay, he wont be the boss their next year.

What do you guys think?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> I don't see Collins on their roster. Are you sure it is Jarron Collins? He has a torn ACL and may miss some or even all of training camp. He wont be ready until the season opens at best.


Yea its Jason Collier formerely of the Houston Rockets.


----------

